# Two birthdays!!!



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Today Miika turns 5. Since Kiisa's original owner didn't know when she was born, and it would have been about this time of the year, I made Kiisa's birthday the same day so she also turns 3 today!

How are we celebrating? Got mini pies and string cheese. Miika's nosework class is tonight and Kiisa will be along in the truck so puppies get string cheese and their Moms will get their choice of mini pies. 

Time has flown by and I wish it would slow down. They grow up so fast and never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday: Miika & Kiisa! Enjoy your birthday treats!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Though a day late.......:birthday:.....Miika & Kiisa !


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

I can’t believe it has been so long since I wished my girls a Happy Birthday on the forum. 

Kiisa is now 7 years old. Hoping this year is the year she gets her Elite Nosework (needs one interior) and Master Handler Discrimination (needs 2 more qualifying runs) titles. 

Miika is now 9 years old and got her Trick Dog Advanced Title awarded today. Goals is to get her Nosework championships. She is over half way there already. 

Birthday gift is a big beef bone for each this weekend. Miika will get both if I’m not around so waiting for when we can be home together during a good portion of the day. Will try to get them add a picture of that. 🤗

Happy Birthday 🥰Miika and 🥰Kiisa! Looking forward to many more!


----------

